# Cody Lewis - best wheels in the game



## Livebig14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Check this kid out.  SIIICCCKKKK FUCKING LEGS for someone who is 20..and hes only 19 in the video.YouTube - Codey Lewis - Trains Legs


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 25, 2011)

Great Wheels but that gay ass Chuck Lidell hairdo has been faded for 3 years now.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Great Wheels but that gay ass Chuck Lidell hairdo has been faded for 3 years now.


yeah man hes quite the tool i guess.  Haha but still a beast


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

*On the comeback trail*






YouTube Video


----------



## Livebig14 (Nov 29, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video


cant believe hes only 20


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 29, 2011)

Cody's got a great physique & a good future, BUT, he has nothing on Dominick Cardone


----------



## Livebig14 (Nov 29, 2011)

Theyre both going to burn out gearing up too young.  Look what happened to trey brewer


----------



## Calves of Steel (Nov 29, 2011)

wish i had 1/3 of that physique when I was 19!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 29, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Theyre both going to burn out gearing up too young.  Look what happened to trey brewer



I disagree. Trey thought that "more" and "bigger" was better, so he neglected his body's age amd went for the big time WAYYY too early with high doses. Going overboard paired with "ok" genetics are what ruined brewer's physique; starting at a young age did NOT.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 29, 2011)

Freaking beast!


----------



## Livebig14 (Nov 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I disagree. Trey thought that "more" and "bigger" was better, so he neglected his body's age amd went for the big time WAYYY too early with high doses. Going overboard paired with "ok" genetics are what ruined brewer's physique; starting at a young age did NOT.


true.  I guess we will just have to wait and see


----------



## Work IN Progress (Nov 29, 2011)

Brewer was a fat worthless piece of shit. Never even looked good at all to me. Being a pro is a marathon. Not a sprint.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 29, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Brewer was a fat worthless piece of shit. Never even looked good at all to me.



He had great wheels though.......


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

HOLY SHIT...He is sponsored by Jesus.


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

met him at teen nationals before, dude is a monster


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cody Lewis Team Lana's Egg Whites!!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jun 7, 2012)

couldnt watch the vids, hes a total cocky tool bag


----------



## charley (Jun 7, 2012)

FREAKIN' BEAST !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Massive f'n legs, but his arms are lacking some size?? Maybe its just me, but with wheels like the arms just dont seem proportional at all


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 9, 2012)

Great thread ..this is what this site should be all about ...Great thread Live big 14


----------

